# Phrag Don Wimber



## blondie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi

So this one has finally flowered for me I got this in a group of orchids seven phrags. It now after two years, it growing well and flowering. All the phrags I has all had rhizoctonia which I have pretty much irradicated. 

Was damn hard as nearly all the fungicides that kill this fungus have been removed from the market in the UK, to which I was told to just throw the plants in the bin and start again. But a very good farmer friend gave the last of his fungicde to use. 

Im very happy with the bloom and the colour of the flower.


----------



## terryros (Sep 3, 2017)

That is a great shape that makes me suspect it might be a tetraploid (4N).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 3, 2017)

One word. Gorgeous.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 3, 2017)

That is a special Don Wimber. Could well be 4n,
David


----------



## silence882 (Sep 3, 2017)

Great flower! Much rounder petals than typical for a Don Wimber.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 3, 2017)

You have done an excellent job. Congrats


----------



## blondie (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks I can go back far enough to tell that the plant originally came for, the EYOF but that's about it as much. Whether it is a 4N I can't confirme. The only reason i got it as it was the runt ofthe collections Don Wimbers. 
It s a lovley looking flower and plant can't complain at all.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2017)

Lovely color.


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2017)

Very, very nice and really a bright red.


----------



## blondie (Sep 4, 2017)

I have done a quick messure up of the flower.

The width comes out at 4 inch wide.
The length comes out at 3 3/4 inch


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2017)

Gee! A Phrag Don Wimber from EYOF that's 4N, what a stretch!  Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 5, 2017)

I've seen a lot of Don Wimbers. That's a great one.


----------



## Dandrobium (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, this is a great DW! Wide petals & great colour!


----------



## GuRu (Sep 5, 2017)

Lovely bloom - congrats


----------



## Silvan (Sep 6, 2017)

Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## blondie (Sep 7, 2017)

*up date on Don Wimber*

Hi 

Tought I would give an update on this one the flower has coloured up even more. I have not remessured this one yet.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 10, 2017)

Just perfect!
David


----------



## eaborne (Sep 14, 2017)

Gotta love the color!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 14, 2017)

That is great


----------



## blondie (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks, for being a runt and that's the only reason I got it, other wise I wouldn't have been around it out of the collection


----------



## Achamore (Sep 17, 2017)

I fully agree that is an EYOF plant, without a doubt. I have struggled with rhizoctonia too. The biggest problem (in my experience) is the use of rockwool, because with rockwool you only should water every few days or so, yes? And the EYOF are the main people putting phrags into rockwool over here, and promoting that approach. They have access to fungicides, clearly..! But if you have the phrags in a medium such as good bark and a bit of chalky stone, then the phrags love being watered every day. And if you have cool water (I forget the critical temp) then that keeps the fungus away. Jerry Fischer explained this to me years ago. After nearly 20 years of growing phrags in the UK, my view is that the prevalence of that fungus is down to rockwool, ironically as promoted by the EYOF..! And of course the phrags don't like being changed from rockwool to bark, you'll lose a year or two of growth in making the potting change. But that seems better to me that losing the whole plant.


----------



## Hien (Sep 17, 2017)

the outstanding feature of this flower , other than what other peoples already pointed out, is that it has no teeth around the edge of the petals (a detracting look which a lot of phrag flowers have)


----------



## blondie (Sep 17, 2017)

Achamore said:


> I fully agree that is an EYOF plant, without a doubt. I have struggled with rhizoctonia too. The biggest problem (in my experience) is the use of rockwool, because with rockwool you only should water every few days or so, yes? And the EYOF are the main people putting phrags into rockwool over here, and promoting that approach. They have access to fungicides, clearly..! But if you have the phrags in a medium such as good bark and a bit of chalky stone, then the phrags love being watered every day. And if you have cool water (I forget the critical temp) then that keeps the fungus away. Jerry Fischer explained this to me years ago. After nearly 20 years of growing phrags in the UK, my view is that the prevalence of that fungus is down to rockwool, ironically as promoted by the EYOF..! And of course the phrags don't like being changed from rockwool to bark, you'll lose a year or two of growth in making the potting change. But that seems better to me that losing the whole plant.



I have irradicated the fungus now, thankfully nearly all my Phrags have come from the EYOF or a few english nurseries. I have always grown in Rockwool as all my plants have always been brought in rockwool. 
The plants that I had that had rhizoctonia all came from a privet collection where anymore of chemicals are banded, so they have no choice but to put up with the problem. 
Even when I worked for the RHS it was rockwool for phrags. 
I must admit I only water my phrags once a week and have them sitting in water these days on gravel trays. 
As a few of my large Phrags that ya have come from EYOF and haven't come from other nurseries are clean, it was just those plants from that provet collection. 

I now have loag of fungicied that I dont know when i will use up :rollhappy:


----------



## Russ1992 (Nov 23, 2022)

blondie said:


> I have irradicated the fungus now, thankfully nearly all my Phrags have come from the EYOF or a few english nurseries. I have always grown in Rockwool as all my plants have always been brought in rockwool.
> The plants that I had that had rhizoctonia all came from a privet collection where anymore of chemicals are banded, so they have no choice but to put up with the problem.
> Even when I worked for the RHS it was rockwool for phrags.
> I must admit I only water my phrags once a week and have them sitting in water these days on gravel trays.
> ...


What was the name of the fungicide that worked?


----------



## blondie (Nov 23, 2022)

Russ1992 said:


> What was the name of the fungicide that worked?



Unfortunately it has been removed from the Market


----------



## Russ1992 (Nov 23, 2022)

blondie said:


> Unfortunately it has been removed from the Market


D'oh! (Facepalm)


----------

